

Peak Growth – Are Humans Smarter Than Yeast? - kawasaki
http://www.scitechexplained.com/2011/03/peak-growth-are-humans-smarter-than-yeast/
Peak Growth – Are Humans Smarter Than Yeast?
======
alnayyir
Does the OP have a transcript or do I need to make one again?

Edit: n/m, spammer that isn't contributing to the conversation here. Flagged.

